

Show HN: Our weekend project – Daily doses of inspiration - jebarnes88
http://www.getinspired365.com

======
talmir
It is a nice idea

But reading text that subtly moves towards you on a full-screen browser makes
me a bit seasick, and the maximized images make things feel a little wonky to
me.

------
jofo25
Despite the poignant quote, seeing Abraham Lincoln's face slowly coming
towards me was uncomfortable.

~~~
jebarnes88
That was a little touch we put in at the end but can quite easily remove if
people don't like it..

~~~
baak
I thought the same. Still cool site though.

------
porter
Where's the email signup? Kinda cool, but I'm not going to check this site
every day unless you email me.

------
cwharland
Pretty cool. Once tiny design hitch would be the flash that accompanies
scrolling through the quotes. Each time the screen flashes a few times which
is off putting.

A side note on that: There are people from non-profit photosensitive epilepsy
foundations that scour the net for that kind of stuff. I've gotten emails
about it before...it was an interesting discussion about such design features.

------
darxius
Nice site/idea. I would try to get some better images (the low resolution when
stretched to my screen isn't too nice). Overall though, very cool.

~~~
jebarnes88
Will have a look, thanks. Any pictures in particular or is it the majority?

------
maccard
I like it. Could we get it emailed to us every day?

~~~
jebarnes88
Cool, thanks! Yes so we were thinking of having that feature - where you could
get it mailed each day/each week depending on your preference. We will look to
build that in. thanks!

------
gruseom
I'm afraid that quote is bogus. Abraham Lincoln didn't say things that sound
like Hallmark Cards, because no one in the 19th century did.

<http://quoteinvestigator.com/2012/07/14/life-years-count/>

~~~
jebarnes88
Give one of the other quotes a go...

~~~
gruseom
Edit: this was pointless and is better deleted.

~~~
jebarnes88
If the quotes are winding you up, give the videos a go..

------
desireco42
Yeah, this is not working for me. I have far better inspiration sources
online. Notes from Universe or something is pretty awesome, there are others.

<http://www.tut.com/>

------
destraynor
This is really nice.

How can I make sure I check it every day?

~~~
jebarnes88
The million dollar question! It's a good point - so we thought about asking
people if they wanted daily reminders via email? If we offered that type of
option would that be of interest? We also wondered if we could make it easy
for you to change your homepage to our site. Any other ways/ideas you can
think of? Thanks

~~~
wikwocket
A daily email newsletter would be a great easy place to start. Lots of people
would sign up if you made it frictionless. Bear in mind that, with a daily
email, lots of people will ignore it or delete it unread if they are busy (as
opposed to unsubscribing), so don't trust your subscription numbers, but lots
of people will get value out of it too.

The other option that comes to mind would be a background app that changes
your wallpaper to your image (with quotation) daily. Or maybe a browser
extension that changes your homepage/speed dial background to this
periodically.

If you want to try mobile, you could make an app that changes the phone's lock
screen each day. But promoting the app would be difficult.

------
spking
Great execution. This had roughly been my plan for Motivately.com but I moved
on to other projects. Nice work!

------
mikekij
Pretty cool. I like the video-as-background. Good front end UI.

I agree with the email every day idea.

------
run4yourlives
I think this would be much better as an email newsletter.

(You could also place adds on it that way)

------
hipsters_unite
How are all of the pages generated? Are they all curated user submissions?

~~~
jebarnes88
So my friend and I have added 365 bits of inspiration - one for each day. We
then have a separate part of the site where a user can press 'submit' (bottom
right corner) and submit their own inspiration. This can then be viewed by
clicking 'shared inspiration' - again bottom right. So the site has two parts
to it - a social type of part and then a daily dose part.

------
goldfeld
Quite similar to changemakrs.com in layout and intention. I like it.

~~~
jebarnes88
Cool, thanks. Never seen this site - will check it out.

------
rokhayakebe
Thank you. You've made the world a little bit better.

